# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Ζευγάρωμα Λούγαρου με κανάρα

## Manostyro

Καλησπέρα,έχω ένα αρσενικό Λούγαρο το οποίο είναι  πυρωμένο (το κατάλαβα από την αμάρα του και το έντονο κελάηδισμα του) θέλω να το ζευγαρώσω με θηλυκή κανάρα την οποία περίμενα να πυρωθεί αυτός πρώτα και μετά να ακολουθήσω κατάλληλη διατροφή και για αυτή πότε είναι η κατάλληλη εποχή να τα ενόσω; Πάντως αυτός την βλέπει και την κελαηδάει κάνοντας την χαρακτηριστική κίνηση των φτερών του.

----------


## kostas karderines

Μάνο ενωσε τα και θα δεις αντιδράσεις! και οι τσακωμοι επιτρεπονται!Είναι από τα εύκολα υβρίδια αλλα καλύτερα να είναι σκουρόχρωμη η καναρα!

----------


## jk21

Το πουλακι ειναι εκτροφης ; φορα δαχτυλιδι κλειστου τυπου; θα μπορουσαμε να εχουμε καποια φωτο;

----------


## Manostyro

Το πουλάκι δεν φορά δαχτυλίδι κλειστού τύπου ,μου το έδωσε ένας φίλος ένα χρόνο πριν που τα εκτρέφει χρόνια,όμως δεν βάζει στα πουλιά του δαχτυλίδια.Η κανάρα είναι κίτρινη.

----------


## Manostyro

Φωτογραφία θα μπορέσω από τη Τετάρτη γιατί τρέχω τώρα με τη σχολή.

----------


## jk21

Μανο περιμενουμε την φωτο και θα θελαμε να ειναι ορατα τα ποδια του πουλιου

----------


## Manostyro

Θα την ανεβάσω αύριο την φωτογραφία, από τα πόδια θα καταλάβουμε αν είναι πυρωμένο;

----------


## jk21

θα τα πουμε οταν δουμε την φωτο

----------


## Manostyro

Οι φωτογραφίες που μπόρεσα να βγάλω

----------


## jk21

δεν δειχνουν δυστυχως τιποτα 

ανεβασε οπως βλεπεις να περιγραφεται εδω 

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...B1%CF%84%CE%B1

με διαφορους τροπους

----------


## Manostyro



----------


## Manostyro



----------


## Manostyro



----------


## jk21

τα ποδια παροτι οι φωτο ειναι θολες  ,  δεν ειναι σκουρα  οπως σε πουλι της φυσης που δεν εχει περασει πτερορια σε κλουβι .Βεβαια αυτο ειναι μεγαλυτερο  σε ηλικια ... Αν το πουλι ειναι εκτροφης ,δεν νομιζω να μην ζευγαρωσει αργα ή γρηγορα ,αν η καναρα ειναι πυρωμενη  .Τα υβριδια που θα βγουνε αν ολα σου πανε καλα , πως εχεις σκοπο να τα διαχειριστεις και κυριως τα θηλυκα;

----------


## Manostyro

Είναι δεν είναι γόνιμα δεν με ενδιαφέρει τα θηλυκά θα μπορώ να τα έχω για παραμάνες και τα αρσενικά για κελάηδημα.Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά

----------

